# Back day



## wabbitt (Mar 12, 2015)

Just finished my workout, but in case you haven't, here's a little motivation.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2015)

cover her face with a flag and **** her for old glory!!


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 12, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> cover her face with a flag and **** her for old glory!!



Her? Steel, are you sure that's not a tranny? I don't know what's worse, the song or that things face.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Her? Steel, are you sure that's not a tranny? I don't know what's worse, the song or that things face.




True it could have a pp


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 12, 2015)

Definitely looks she could be leis neighbor.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 12, 2015)

I would suck her ass hole


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 13, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I would suck her ass hole



i second that


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 13, 2015)

I wouldn't bang her just because she's wearing Jordan's!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 13, 2015)

Nope, not ****ing her unless it was from behind. No looking back at me and no ****ing talking.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 13, 2015)

I wish my back and arms looked like that...........


----------



## Fruity (Mar 13, 2015)

I want to know if the lifting made her face ugly or she was like that before.

7.5\10 smash nonetheless (idgaf if she's a tranny)





What is it with licking ass holes these days ? I can't see the rainbow


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd let her **** me hard!!!  She could **** me then bench press me.


----------



## mickems (Mar 13, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I want to know if the lifting made her face ugly or she was like that before.
> 
> 7.5\10 smash nonetheless (idgaf if she's a tranny)
> 
> ...




Rim jobs are excellent for neck exercises. Plus, it tastes like peanut butter.


----------



## Fruity (Mar 13, 2015)

Disgustingly intriguing


----------



## Maijah (Mar 13, 2015)

Would smash, without a doubt. She is far from ugly. Cmon guys, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 13, 2015)

Would smash.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 13, 2015)

7/10. Would spank with a rolled-up newspaper.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 15, 2015)

mickems said:


> Rim jobs are excellent for neck exercises. Plus, it tastes like peanut butter.



Ewe Mickems.....


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 15, 2015)

I was thinking  the same damn thing..... no I'm good  ,next !!!


----------

